# Super Sport availability - Canada



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Latest confirmed information I have is from late June where SS seats were removed from the order guide and given a week 45 production (November)

If US has been bumped to January is it the same for Canada?

Just accepted an offer on my A3, must decide S4, S3 w/o SS, S3 w/ SS.......


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Week 2 production is what I'm told by the dealer, so late Mar delivery.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

lilmira said:


> Week 2 production is what I'm told by the dealer, so late Mar delivery.


damn so that is inline with the US. i'm selling my car through my dealer as a "trade in" to save 3500$ in taxes but they said they can only hold this "transaction" for 6 months....march is 7

:banghead:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

If it's being produced in January it shouldn't take till march to arrive. All the threads here have shown 3-4 weeks from production to delivery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> If it's being produced in January it shouldn't take till march to arrive. All the threads here have shown 3-4 weeks from production to delivery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily true. Mine was released for manufacturing 8/22, scheduled to be on the ship at the European port 9/22, and then dealer delivered 10/22.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Not necessarily true. Mine was released for production 8/22, scheduled to be on the ship at the European port 9/22, and then dealer delivered 10/22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats not what I recall. Isnt your build week 9/18 like mine was before I cancelled? Build week and that questionable "released for production" are completely different dates from what I've seen of peoples posts. In fact I don't know that I've seen anyone besides you with those weird dealer emails talking about released for production.


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

I have an S3 with SS seats on order in Toronto and I have been told week 2 production with delivery in Feb.

Does strike me that a lot of S3 buyers across North America are expecting their cars to be built in week 2. I know I am ok but not sure about the rest of you


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Thats not what I recall. Isnt your build week 9/18 like mine was before I cancelled? Build week and that questionable "released for production" are completely different dates from what I've seen of peoples posts. In fact I don't know that I've seen anyone besides you with those weird dealer emails talking about released for production.


Sorry, I used the wrong wording. It was released for production on 7/19. It was *released for manufacturing on 8/22*, which is the production process itself beginning.

So my build occurred earlier than anticipated, but I honestly think the European port portion is completely contingent on shipping schedules. Like if you just miss the boat you're going to have to wait a little while for the next one. It probably also depends on what port on the US side your dealer uses as well. I see a lot of people on here have been posting their US port being Davisville, RI. My dealer uses Brunswick, GA, so that might also determine how often they get shipments to that port. Like maybe Davisville is a more active port for Audi (funnels more cars through).


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Jrwamp what is your "build week" not any of the hocus pocus from the email coming from your dealer?  It cannot take them 2 months to actually build a car and no one in the US has gotten a build week earlier than 9/8 that I saw. It literally takes a week or two to build cars. Now one thing I guess I could be misunderstanding is whether build week equates to when it starts being built (which is my read on the term) or if it equates to when it is done being built.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Jrwamp what is your "build week" not any of the hocus pocus from the email coming from your dealer?  It cannot take them 2 months to actually build a car and no one in the US has gotten a build week earlier than 9/8 that I saw. It literally takes a week or two to build cars. Now one thing I guess I could be misunderstanding is whether build week equates to when it starts being built (which is my read on the term) or if it equates to when it is done being built.


Mine doesn't have anything in the system called "Build Week" in accessaudi.com, which is where my sales guy pulls the information. I've looked at the screen with him, it just says released for manufacturing on 8/22. The next date after that is the European port information. My assumption is that is my 'build week'.

When you mention my build week being 9/18, that's obviously old news as the car is supposed to be loaded on the ship 4 days later.  These dates shift as it gets to the actual production and logistics of building the vehicle and shipping it.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> I have an S3 with SS seats on order in Toronto and I have been told week 2 production with delivery in Feb.
> 
> Does strike me that a lot of S3 buyers across North America are expecting their cars to be built in week 2. I know I am ok but not sure about the rest of you


As much as I want to have the car, I'm not sure if I'll be thrilled to take delivery in the middle of winter. I try not to anticipate anything from the four rings anymore, it happens when it happens.


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel the same.. I am waiting until December to mid January to order as I would like to get a march delivery and these seats are on my list.

this also gives me a reason to hold out to see if any rumors pan out with the S3 Plus or RS3 Models. I highly doubt anything would make it to our shores in 2015 but its just an excuse. I have to make up a lot of excuses for not ordering sooner its the way I handle everyone else getting there orders already. lol


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

audi_s_three said:


> I have an S3 with SS seats on order in Toronto and I have been told week 2 production with delivery in Feb.
> 
> Does strike me that a lot of S3 buyers across North America are expecting their cars to be built in week 2. I know I am ok but not sure about the rest of you


how do they order without the option being in the order guide? Do they just reserve a "january" allocation for you and eventually configure it with the SS seats once they are available?

I just want to make sure that if i decide S3 w/SS that my dealer knows what to do so that i have one of the first available...


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I assume that the situation is similar to mine. I confirmed my order with the SS seats at the dealership back when the pricing first became available. Soon after that, the dealership notified me that the SS seats have been delayed. How far my order actually went past the dealership or not at all, I don't know. I'll turn green if I'm not at the front of the line where I was for the SS seats when they become available. I even topped up my deposit for ordering, I have pretty much gone as far as I could from my end to get the car, what's left is all on their end.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

I will wait until I see the SS seat on the USA configurator, even though it will probably delay my order considerably. I am also hoping US gets an Black style exterior trim package like Canada or the UK.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Boston7 said:


> I am also hoping US gets an Black style exterior trim package like Canada or the UK.


That would definitely be a nice cherry on top for the long wait for the SS seats. It would probably even make me switch off of Sepang since I dont think the black optics package looks as good on the Sepang as it does on a few of the other colors.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

couldnt wait, got a killer deal on this instead


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

Wtf are these super sports? Does anyone have a picture


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Those are the s4 sport seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frackz (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

KingoftheWok said:


> Those are the s4 sport seats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and quite similar to the S3 SS seats. It's the only way I will own a S3

It was actually an issue with me for getting a A4 / A3 / S3, and when I saw the seats in the A3 S-Line I was like serious, this is going into a S3??? Don't be surprised if the regular sport seats disappear in 2016 for the S3 and replaced with the SS's...what is this a lowly BMW?

To OP, honestly, I haven't driven the S3, but having owned both supercharged and turbo engines, you won't regret the supercharger unless you are looking for over 450 hp...


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maitre Absolut said:


> couldnt wait, got a killer deal on this instead


Félicitations pour la S4 / Congrats for the S4 ! :beer:


----------



## embrauer (Mar 26, 2013)

Salut!

This seems like an appropriate thread to ask: which dealerships in Montreal have an S3 available for test drives? I'm in town next week and would like to book a test drive. I bought a car from VW Popular a few years ago so I have contacted Audi Popular, but am open to any other dealerships if they don't have availability when I'm in town.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Félicitations pour la S4 / Congrats for the S4 ! :beer:


Merci, I'm loving it.



embrauer said:


> Salut!
> 
> This seems like an appropriate thread to ask: which dealerships in Montreal have an S3 available for test drives? I'm in town next week and would like to book a test drive. I bought a car from VW Popular a few years ago so I have contacted Audi Popular, but am open to any other dealerships if they don't have availability when I'm in town.


Park Avenue is where I tried the S3


----------

